# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Серьёзный тупик

## Капитан О.

Если рассказывать всё подробно, то будет длинно - не думаю что это нужно.

Если в кратце, то у меня депресия вот уже 5 лет. Она из-за одиночества, а конкретно из-за того, что нет девушки. Сейчас я ничего не могу поделать - за 5 лет я разложился как личность. Во мне ничего нет кроми боли. Я стал пустым. Ещё куча всяких деталей.

Чтобы всё изменить мне нужны силы, но их может придать только девушка. которой у меня никогда не будет, поэтому я не вижу ни чего другого как суицид

----------


## Monika

Почему вы считаете, что ее никогда не будет? Сколько вам лет?

----------


## Agains

Капитан О.-приложи немного усилий и всё получиться.Со временем обязательно появиться.
NORDmen-Согласен

----------


## Дима

Нахуй эти жевушки ваще нужны!!!они твари мелочные им не нужен ты как личность.забей и трахай все что попадется под руку....

----------


## fallen_angel

В руку   :Embarrassment: ops: 

Паришься из-за девушек - это тебе к пикаперам надо ^_^. Ну или закинься E-шками, сходи в клуб.
Ps
*Дима, последнее предупреждение!*

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Нет девушки, нет ее потому что у тебя какие то проблемы иначе хоть кто нибудь бы сама вышла бы на тебя. Решай свою проблему и знакомся по чаще с девушками. Меняй что нибудь в себе, ты ничего не написал  о себе, поэтому трудно что то конкретно посоветовать.

*Дима,* не все девушки одинаковые, каждый человек уникален.

----------


## stre10k

ну в общем у автора все логично, исходя из его мировоззрения другого выхода нет кроме как сменить жизненные ценности

----------


## Инна

Как девушка, могу сказать, что нам не нравится в парнях. Ну ладно мне, не буду обобщать. Я не наделяю тебя этими качествами, подумай, есть ли они у тебя, и меняйся. Не имеют шансов: зануды, нахалы (никогда не лапай девушку, с кот недавно познакомился!), неопрятные-некрасивые личности, навязчивые, те, кто чрезмерно грузит, не умеет слушать, хамит и считает девушек "мелочными тварями" (тебе на заметку, Дима!).
Будь с девушкой добрым, веселым, понимающим и не думай, что эти требования заоблачны (хотя возможно, просто у самой наболело  :Frown:  ). Просто таких личностей сейчас мало, девушки их ценят, поверь мне!!!!!!

----------


## NoNaMe

> Не имеют шансов: зануды, нахалы (никогда не лапай девушку, с кот недавно познакомился!), неопрятные-некрасивые личности, навязчивые, те, кто чрезмерно грузит, не умеет слушать, хамит и считает девушек "мелочными тварями" (тебе на заметку, Дима!). 
> Будь с девушкой добрым, веселым, понимающим


 Есть у меня все шансы, а что же тогда девушки на шею не цепляются? А ценят, по моим наблюдениям, как раз нахалов с лошадиными мордами которые умеют только сигареты курить да водку пьянствовать.

----------


## везучая

И еще девушки не любят эгоистов. Ни в жизни, ни в постели. Можно даже пару часов близости превратить в сказку, если есть желание!

----------


## Slipknot

оно так и будет длиться.

----------


## Капитан О.

*Slipknot*

это не значит что мне стало менее одиноко и менее больно.

смерть неизбежна - так что нет.

----------


## Коба

если уж так то веди себя достойно

----------


## Капитан О.

*Коба*

всмысле?

----------


## Коба

прими себя таким какой ты есть и живи как есть...

----------


## Капитан О.

*Коба*

ну принять я о приму - другие нет. Жить как есть?  Моя жизнь - бесконечная боль страдание и нервное напряжение. Я устал. Это не жизнь - в ней ничего нет, это существование. Я так больше не могу, я устал и хочу отдыха. Если бы мог - то не был бы здесь.

----------


## Коба

> порой просто желания недостаочно. 
> 
> например у парализованого человека, есть желание стать нормальным, но разве он может? Ничего не поделать.


 Скопировал с другой темы... 

А ты парализованный? 

ты уж меня извини, но у тебя нет объективной причины чтобы лезть на петлю. Твоя проблема решаема. Всё в голове, нужно менять прежде всего мысли, а не продолжать саморазрушение.

----------


## Капитан О.

*Коба*

вот это я и не могу. Всё и дело в том что проблема в голове, я не могу справиться без помощи. НЕ МОГУ И ВСЁ ТУТ.

----------


## Коба

Скажи тогда всё родителям и пусть найдут психолога. 
или... сумрачные дни продолжат своё настырное наступление и доведут до психоза... 
а там и до бутылки и до петли недалеко...

----------


## Капитан О.

*Коба*

что есть психоз?

----------


## Капитан О.

*NORDmen*

 :Smile: 

олсо - родаки не поймут. Мамка - тупая и навивная. Даже если я ей расскажу всё она скажет "фигня какая, не заморачивайся" она мне недавно такое сказала "я ведь знаю, что ты у меня с балкона не прыгнешь - я ведь воспитала в тебе силу воли" пи**ец - она оказывается знает как она воспитывается.

----------


## Коба

Капитан О, ты в других форумах тоже такие же темы создаешь? 
ну и неудивительно что нет ничьей аськи...

----------


## Капитан О.

*Коба*

ещё на одном, такой же направлености. ну и в дневе в своём плачусь-выписываюсь, а в других метсах стараюсь вести себя обычно.

Да не нужен я никому - поэтому и нету асек ничьих


Ты так и не сказал что такое психоз...

----------


## Коба

почему не бросишь это занятие? думаю принцип и итог диалога везде будет одинаковый...

----------


## Slipknot

*Капитан О.*
психоз-это можно сказать таже шизофрения. беспокойное состояние. ) глюки) и тому подобное. у каждого свое)

----------


## Капитан О.

*Коба*




> почему не бросишь это занятие? думаю принцип и итог диалога везде будет одинаковый...


 мне одиноко и не скем и не о чём поговорить. вот поэтому, хоть что-то.


*Slipknot*

думаю уже есть - по крайней мере нервозное и беспокойное состояние да и ещё кудча всего уже тоже есть

----------


## Коба

http://www.psychology-new.mels.ru/Koms/3.htm

----------


## Капитан О.

*Коба*

это к занятно но ни разу не поможет

----------


## Капитан О.

"Неприступность – это закрытость. Неприступностью страдают чувствительные люди, очень чувствительные люди, которые жутко стремятся к отражению, к открытости. Такие люди очень нуждаются в других, в теплоте, они очень нуждаются в понимании. И от своей чувствительности, от боли, от уязвимости, от ранимости своей, от такого жуткого стремления к открытости и неверия, что это может случится в их жизни - они окончательно закрываются и становятся неприступными."
...
"Неприступный человек испытывает настоящую нужду, жажду, и он не может найти эту тропинку к источнику. Поэтому неприступный человек – это человек, стремящийся именно под небо, ищущий живую жизнь. Когда видите неприступного человека, никогда не обращайте внимания на поверхностное, на его шипы, знайте, что это декорация. Такая неприступность только в силу того, что он очень страдал. Он ищет… ищет открытость. И он закрывается. Именно такие чувствительные люди закупоривают себя."

Ну и что вот толку от этих слов?

----------


## Коба

там есть инструкции к действиям которые надо выполнять если хочешь вылезти и болота. 

правила простые: да - да, нет - нет...

----------


## Капитан О.

*Коба*

у меня не получиться....у меня нет точки опоры, незачто зацепиться

----------


## Капитан О.

Стрёмно как-то, одиноко. КОнечно, как ещё может быть, когда замкнут и закрыт ото всех?

Но почему-то, когда когда-то давно ты был открыт, чувствительного и ранимого человека всем хочется задеть, поиздеваться и причинить боль, это ведь так весело. По-неволе защищаясь закроешься.
И тут. стоит опять открыть душу, даже здесь сразу начинается вытерание ног об эту душу и причинение боли.

Почему я должен любить людей, которые вытерают ноги? Пусть они нормально ко мне относяться и я нормально отнесусь...

но всем пофигу.
а я умираю.
от одиночетсва,
от того, что нет человека в жизни,
которому я был бы дорог,
который бы не задевал меня, 
а был бы моей точки опоры.

но х*й

и я умираю....

----------


## kasiwagi

Не знаю, я уже давно на это забил и, в общем-то, свыкся со своим одиночеством - теперь только безучастная жалость к слабым и необоримое презрение к сильным.

----------


## kasiwagi

Вы о чем вообще?

----------


## kasiwagi

Люди бывают одинокими далеко не только по причине собственного безволия и слабости

----------


## Капитан О.

я не могу забыть или свыкнуться, я не могу просто быть один. не создан для этого.

но "не одним" я не могу быть, потому что меня любая девушка выкинет, это неизбежно, потому что я такой. а чтобы исправиться - сил нет, потому что депресняк...

----------


## ER

Блин, Капитан. О, давай ты перестанешь фигнёй страдать,задолбало, че слово, те всё равно тут никто не поможет, ты любой совет отвергаешь....

----------


## Капитан О.

*ER*

"скучно, одиноко" - мой тебе ответ.

----------


## ER

А ты 219 сообщений на своём топике заработал? ))

----------


## Капитан О.

*ER*

да

----------


## Капитан О.

*ER*

да

----------


## NamelessChild

А меня уже пропёрло эту тему читать. Как "Санта -Барбара")
*Капитан О.*
Может, все же стоит объединить все советы, и свершить-таки чудо?

----------


## Коба

Капитан О.

пойми, а вернее прими пару вещей:
1. ты никому не нужен.  
2. никто никому не нужен. 
3. никто тебе не поможет(без взаимовыгоды) 
4. никто никому не поможет(без взаимовыгоды) 

из этого вытекает банальное следствие :arrow: помоги себе сам. 

И еще одно :arrow: Спасение шхун капитанов, дело рук самих шхун и их капитанов.  
думаю ты знаешь об этом но не практикуешь, так практикуй!

для особо тяжелых случаев  :arrow:  



> я уже давно на это забил и, в общем-то, свыкся со своим одиночеством - теперь только безучастная жалость к слабым и необоримое презрение к сильным.


 вооотт... тоже вариант...

----------


## svs

> 1. ты никому не нужен. 
> 2. никто никому не нужен. 
> 3. никто тебе не поможет(без взаимовыгоды) 
> 4. никто никому не поможет(без взаимовыгоды)


 Ну ну, человек человеку волк, ни себе ни людям, тонишь сам топи другого.
Жить по таким правилам эт полный бред.
Коба, если ты такое советуешь то дела у тя не намного лучше чем у капитана.




> я уже давно на это забил и, в общем-то, свыкся со своим одиночеством - теперь только безучастная жалость к слабым и необоримое презрение к сильным.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  вооотт... тоже путь к спасению...


 Какому нах. спасению?
Когда ты тонешь в своем же говне, тебя никто не ценит не любит не уважает, ты неудачник, ни на что не способное глупое туловище(kasiwagi не говорю о тебе лично, но эта дорога приведет именно туда).
Это мля спасение? пц.

Никогда нельзя сдаваться, зная что есть хоть маленький шанс.
Нужно хотя бы попробовать его осуществить, и не важно на сколько мала вероятность.
А если тупо них. не делать то них. и не будет.
Можно жаловаться на жизнь безконечно долго, даже получать от этого какое то удовольствие. Но эт лажа а не жизнь.

*Капитан О.*
Мне влом было читать весь топик, я прочитал первые 2 и последнюю страницу. Мне понравился совет типа "пойди работать, учиться, там ты будешь хоть как то контактировать с людьми".

Мож. кто уже говорил, но я думаю так:

Капитан, общаться у тебя не получается потому, что ты скорее всего не правильно это делаешь, если думать о том что говоришь ты не сможешь общаться, нужно просто расслабиться и говорить то что думаешь. Другое дело, если собеседник считает тебя идиотом или психом, тогда подумай почему он так делает, ведь он думает по другому, не так как ты, и его стороны твои фразы звучат как тупняк. 
Подумай, что ты делаешь не так.

Капитан О, имхо: от этого форума тебе не сильно нужны советы, тебе интересно просто побыть в центре внимания и пообщаться с другими людьми. Но как нибудь попробуй сделать так как тебе кто нить посоветывал, мож че и получится...

----------


## Коба

> Ну ну, человек человеку волк, ни себе ни людям, тонишь сам топи другого. 
> Жить по таким правилам эт полный бред. 
> Коба, если ты такое советуешь то дела у тя не намного лучше чем у капитана.


 ошибаешься... дела у меня норм. 

Просто человек не умеет наладить контакт с другими людьми, а что ему остаётся? только подчеркивать свою индивидуальность...
мы капитану всё предлагали, кто-то даже свою девушку предложил...  8)  
Мало ли что мы предлогаем, предлажи свой вариант, тут дело не вариантах. 



> Какому нах. спасению? 
> Когда ты тонешь в своем же говне, тебя никто не ценит не любит не уважает, ты неудачник, ни на что не способное глупое туловище(kasiwagi не говорю о тебе лично, но эта дорога приведет именно туда). 
> Это мля спасение? пц. 
> 
> Никогда нельзя сдаваться, зная что есть хоть маленький шанс. 
> Нужно хотя бы попробовать его осуществить, и не важно на сколько мала вероятность. 
> А если тупо них. не делать то них. и не будет. 
> Можно жаловаться на жизнь безконечно долго, даже получать от этого какое то удовольствие. Но эт лажа а не жизнь.


 не путь ко спасению, а отказ от нытья, от которого только хуже будет...

----------


## svs

> Просто человек не умеет наладить контакт с другими людьми, а что ему остаётся? только подчеркивать свою индивидуальность...


 Зациклиться на своей индивидуальности, которая приносит только беды. Это тупиковый вариант, т.к. с такой установкой невозможно будет изменить главную причину всех неудачь т.е себя.




> не путь ко спасению, а отказ от нытья, от которого только хуже будет...


 Отказ от нытья, желаний, хоть какой то уверенности в своих силах, надежды на лучшее.
Т.к. эта модель действия войдет во все сферы жизни попытки что то изменить сменятся игнором проблем.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Закрою скоро тему, потому что здесь давно уже один флуд идет, все написаное повторяется заново, только от других пользователей, и то потому что им влом читать весь топик.

----------


## Коба

почему флуд? мы же говорим в тему...

к тому же капитану это не понравится...

----------


## ER

Он хоть тут с народом разговаривает...

----------


## MATARIEL

Я почему то не видел Капитана О. в других темах... пусть поговорит там, есть много интересных тем...

----------


## Капитан О.

да, мне не понравиться закрытие темы.
да, хоть с кем-то разговариваю.

*MATARIEL*

в других темах это фигня. там мне нечего сказать.

----------


## Anubis

Гыы...шикарный подход - "все что меня, любимого, не касается - фигня". И этот человек еще рассчитывает на какое-то понимание с нашей стороны...

----------


## Капитан О.

*Anubis*

а ты думаешь мне есть какое-то дело до кого-то, когда я сам умираю? ну уж нет - кто-то тут распинался - всем друг на друга пофиг - апочему мне должно быть не пофиг? Почему мне не должно быть пофиг на людей, если они отвернулись от меня и выкинули?

----------


## Anubis

Кто-то из присутствующих тебя "выкинул"? Нет, ты для нас еще один  форумчанин, не более  и не менее. Если бы все рассуждали так же, то каждый создал бы собственную тему, сидел в ней безвылазно и огрызался на попытки сближения, в результате форум бы накрылся медным тазом.Марсель прав в твоем отнош нии, я не хочу нарушать правила и заниматься оскорблениями, но ничего иного ты не заслужил, увы..

----------


## Svetlana

> да, мне не понравиться закрытие темы.
> да, хоть с кем-то разговариваю.
> 
> *MATARIEL*
> 
> в других темах это фигня. там мне нечего сказать.


 
А твоя тема не фигня? Здесь уже все сказали...А вот в других темах можно и поговорить, так как они поинтереснее твоей...Ты уж извини...По моему в ассоциации веселей играть...Тебе вообще не кажется что тебе нужно было бы хотя бы поблагодарить тех кто тебе пытался помочь(Коба, Slipknot и др...)...?

----------


## Svetlana

Отвернулись от него блин...Ты количество страниц видел? Так вот эти страницы - показатель того, что от тебя не отворачивались...Пока ты всех не за...ал...Кажется ещё никому так долго не помогали...

----------


## Капитан О.

*Svetlana*

но всё равно я надоел. и все отвернулись - это раз.
асоциация и прочая фигня - неохто, не интересно.

ну давай я щас буду к каждому заходить и грубо наезжать? надо?

----------


## MATARIEL

*Капитан О.*, а мирно и спокойно ты уже никак не можешь???

----------


## Капитан О.

*MATARIEL*

нет. я слишком раздражителен и слишком нелюблю людей из-за приченённой мне боли и я стал слишком эгоистичным.

----------


## svs

Пока никто не запинал ногами Капитана с его занудным нытьем, можно попробовать сменить пластинку темы.

Вариант такой:
Капитан, ты рассказываешь о себе, о том че ты делаешь каждый день, а мы всем форумом говорим тебе что надо сделать.
Раз уж у тя думать в нужном направлении совсем не получается, то для начала тут кто нить может сделать это за тебя.)

Капитан, у тебя врятли что то станет еще хуже, значит терять те нечего.

ИМХО: Эт единственный вариант который может что то изменить в данном случае.

Все у кого вопросы по моральноэтической части этого предложения могут убиться об стену(прошу не рассматривать как призыв к массовуму самоубийству  :Wink:  )

Ну че, кто че думает?

----------


## алекс

> но всё равно я надоел. и все отвернулись - это раз.


  Такое ощущение что ты хочешь чтобы тебя с ложечки кормили. Я 4 месяца с кровати встать не мог из за депресняка, но всеми правдами и неправдами из этого состояния почти вышел сам. Меня врачи уже и лечебницу определить хотели. Ты хоть разок прояви инициативу.

----------


## Blade

*svs*

ТОгда уж надо  капитану  жж создавать))) там он описывает свой день, а  все советы идут в комменты))

----------


## Капитан О.

*Blade*

лол. жж есть. там никого нет - все, внезапно, свалил. никому не нужен.

Итак день.
Встал.
Ушёл в инст.
Тупо просидел пары(все или часть)
Вернулся.
Сел за комп.
Через опр время поел за компом.
Вечером ещё раз поел за компом.
Ушёл спать.

----------


## DMB

> *Blade*
> 
> лол. жж есть. там никого нет - все, внезапно, свалил. никому не нужен.
> 
> Итак день.
> Встал.
> Ушёл в инст.
> Тупо просидел пары(все или часть)
> Вернулся.
> ...


 Вечерком можно сходить куда-нибудь проветриться,хоть даже на первое время в одиночку

----------


## svs

Завтра в институте найди человека с которым ты лучше всего общаешся и предложи заместо пары(самой скучной) пойти попить пива, если скажет нет денег напои за свои(литр полтора на каждого). Наладишь хоть какое то общение.

Не вздумай грузить про то что жизнь хня, никому ты не нужен и т.п.
Поговори про учебу, про телок, еще про ченить веселое, будешь гнать дипресняк, собиседник быстро соскочит.
Не делай заготовок че говорить, просто задай направление разговора, а под пивом он пойдет сам собой.

Смотри с пивом поосторожнее, не перебирай  :Embarrassment: ops: , не бери дорогое(можорить не надо), самое дешовое то же не надо, спроси у корефана "Че брать будем?" и если он не начнет тебя раводить на хенеси, возьми ему и себе.

----------


## kasiwagi

он, типа, не пьет.

----------


## Капитан О.

*DMB*

сходить никуда нельзя. я не могу. я просто не могу идти, нужно идт-ти кудато, а если идти куда-то я иду быстро, торопясь - какая нафиг прогулка это?
 К тому же идти некуда...

*kasiwagi*

+1

*svs*

с единтственным челом с кем я хоть как-то общаюьс - я и на парах вполне могу потрындеть...

----------


## svs

> я и на парах вполне могу потрындеть...


 А говорил, что общаться неумеешь)
Можешь ведь)

Бери с собой корефана и подойди с таким же предложением к третьему.

Не в самом общении дело, тебе нужно научиться налаживать контакт с другими людьми(не с 1 и не с 2мя а почти совсеми).

Капитан, выключи мозг, не думай, просто сделай.

----------


## Капитан О.

*svs*

вот именно, что я не могу так.

ну общаться я не умею. Мой знакомый ведёт беседу, а я лишь что-то своё говорю по течению ЕГО речи. Именно поэтому у меня и получается с ним общаться...

С другими так ни-ни.

Моё неумение общаться - банальное не знание что сказать. Это не то что я не знаю правильно или некрасиво что-то сказать и поэтому туплю - вообще в голове ничего нет.

----------


## Коба

слишком много озлобленности, слишком мало позитива.

----------


## Капитан О.

*Коба*

и я ничего не могу с этим поделать. во мне слишком много душевных ран и боли - отсюда злоба. позитива нет, потому что всё серое.
ничего не поделать.

----------


## svs

*Капитан О.*, если ты вместо действий будешь разводить нытье, типа это я неумею, то немогу,... у тебя НИКОГДА ничего неизменится к лучшему.

Тебе интереснее сидеть на форуме и ныть вместо того что б куралесить с друзьями?

*Капитан О.* думать о том как ты будешь общаться и вообще как че делать от тебя не требуется, не заморачивайся об этом.

*Просто сделай так, как я сказал.*

Перед пивом выпей баночку(0,5) Ягуара, или Рэд Девела это настроит на позитив.

----------


## Капитан О.

*svs*

НЕТ. Я НЕ БУДУ ПИТЬ НИ ЗА ЧТО. ПОВЕРЬ  - Я ПЕРЕСТАНУ СЕБЯ КОНТРОЛИРОВАТЬ. А в моём состоянии - это смерть. я уже пил разок, слава богу не так много, чтобы всётаки на всю плюнуть и свалить прыгать с крыши.

ну ныть тоже нехочетсяь - это низко и амерзительно, но выхода то нет. нихрена я не умею.

----------


## svs

*Капитан О.* ты не пробовал обратиться к психологу у вас в институте?

----------


## svs

> НЕТ. Я НЕ БУДУ ПИТЬ НИ ЗА ЧТО. ПОВЕРЬ - Я ПЕРЕСТАНУ СЕБЯ КОНТРОЛИРОВАТЬ. А в моём состоянии - это смерть. я уже пил разок, слава богу не так много, чтобы всётаки на всю плюнуть и свалить прыгать с крыши.


 Я же добавил



> Перед пивом выпей баночку(0,5) Ягуара, или Рэд Девела это настроит на позитив.


 И я знаю о чем говорю.

Я б те травку посовтовал(самый лучший для тя вариант расслабиться), но уверен ты не сможешь ее пробить.

Ты еще не готов для перемен к лучшему, т.к. для них модель неудачника прийдется изжить. И то что сейчас с тобой происходить это твоя вина и твой выбор.

----------


## Капитан О.

> И то что сейчас с тобой происходить это твоя вина и твой выбор.


 Спасибо капитан очевидность

----------

